# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]


[align=center]Phinnsmommy is away with friends this weekend! We hope she has a great time and look forward to her return![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Get a free sample of Oxbow Papaya tabs![/align]

[align=center]:carrot:carrot:carrot[/align]


[align=center]Itâs Updated! RO Myspace[/align]


[align=center]Do you love little furballs? Check out love4bunniesâ mini-rex babies![/align]
[align=center]:stork:[/align]


[align=center]HAPPY 2[suP]nd[/suP] GOTCHA DAY! MAISIE! (maherwomanâs bunny!)[/align]


[align=center]




Guess who had a visit from the Gender Fairy this time!!!



[/align]


[align=center]*DO YOU KNOW WHOSE BUNNY BUTT THIS IS?*[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2008)

Is that Pet_bunny's Pebbles?


----------



## Roxie (Feb 16, 2008)

I could never miss Pebble's little bunny butt!:bunnybutt:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2008)

YAYY!! Happy Gotcha Day to my sweet Princess Maisie! I'll post a thread on this later on today...well, when I wake up in the morning (it's 3am here). Hehe!

Thanks for the mention!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 16, 2008)

Montana's Kiera/Keiran got the gender-fairy vist this time!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL! Isn't Pebbles' butt cute?!?! I had to post that pic LOL! 

and yes, Keira is now Keiran!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2008)

Why is it Pet Bunny's camera never makes Pebbles butt look fat?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 16, 2008)

I have finally caught up on all the avatars I was making. :bunnydance:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy 2nd Gotcha Day to Maisie and her family. Celebrate!arty: Also, I've got a really dumb question.....what's the "mana" line for? Thanks for explaining, so I won't feel like such a dummy!:baghead


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2008)

YAY Michaela! 

And thank you so much, pumpkinandwhiskersmom!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy 4,000 posts in a year and 1 month, to me :shock:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 16, 2008)

Anxiously watching Rosie....she only has 7 more posts to make *10,000*.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Anxiously watching Rosie....she only has 7 more posts to make *10,000*.


LOL!! I hadn't even noticed!! I'm so close!! LOL...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anxiously watching Rosie....she only has 7 more posts to make *10,000*.
> ...


LOOK!


----------



## Roxie (Feb 17, 2008)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!



:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:hugsquish::hugsquish::time:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2008)

:great:I'm seeing an even 10,000 there! Good job!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2008)

awww  How come I'm never in the "RO today" news? lol. 

Emily


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, no one ever notices my post counts...even when I have to point it out .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Amy!!:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Congrats Amy!!:biggrin2:


Haha, yay ! Thank you .


----------

